# μιξοπαρθένα (ΟΧΙ μυξοπαρθένα!)



## nickel (Jan 22, 2010)

Ετοιμαζόμουν να κάνω σχόλιο σ' ένα άλλο νήμα και έκανα αυτή την ανακάλυψη.

Η λέξη *μιξοπάρθενος* είναι αρχαία και τη χρησιμοποιούσαν τότε για να περιγράψουν τέρατα σαν την Έχιδνα, που ήταν η μισή γυναίκα και η άλλη μισή φίδι. *Half-maiden* τη μεταφράζει το LSJ.

Σήμερα βρίσκεις τη λέξη στο *μειξοπαρθένα* στο ΛΚΝ, ενώ στο ΛΝΕΓ σε στέλνει από τη _μιξοπαρθένα_ στη _μειξοπαρθένα_. Το διαδίκτυο, όπως και οι αρχαίοι, από τα δύο προτιμά το απλούστερο.

Η σημασία, βέβαια, έχει αλλάξει:
*μειξοπαρθένα* κ. *μιξοπαρθένα* (η) {χωρ. γεν. πληθ.} (ειρων.) η γυναίκα που υποκρίνεται ότι δεν διαθέτει σεξουαλικές εμπειρίες εκδηλώνοντας σεμνότυφη συμπεριφορά. Επίσης μειξοπάρθενος κ. μιξοπάρθενος [αρχ.]. (ΛΝΕΓ)
*μειξοπαρθένα* η [miksoparθéna] O26 : γυναίκα που είναι παρθένα από καθαρά ανατομική άποψη αλλά με σεξουαλικές εμπειρίες τις οποίες προσπαθεί να αποκρύψει. [< μειξοπάρθενος μεταπλ. κατά το λαϊκό παρθένα]  (ΛΚΝ)

Περισσότερο από τις δυο αυτές ορθογραφίες, με μεγάλη διαφορά, το διαδίκτυο προτιμά τη... **μυξοπαρθένα*, μέχρι και το slang.gr (τώρα που γράφω). 

Για μετάφραση το λεξικό Κοραής προτείνει: _an experienced virgin_.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 22, 2010)

Τι λες τώρα; Με γιώτα;;; Κοίτα να δεις τι ανακαλύπτει ο άνθρωπος... Θενκς, Νικ-Ελ!


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2010)

Εδώ ταιριάζει και το:

_Ακατάληπτον εστί, το τελούμενον εν σοί, και Αγγέλοις και βροτοῖς, Μητροπάρθενε ἁγνή._ ;)


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2010)

Ταιριάζει επίσης να πούμε εδώ ότι άλλο _*μιξοβάρβαρος*_ (half-barbarian ή, καλύτερα, mixo-barbaric = half-barbarian half-Greek) και άλλο *_μυξοβάρβαρος_:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2010)

nickel said:


> Περισσότερο από τις δυο αυτές ορθογραφίες, με μεγάλη διαφορά, το διαδίκτυο προτιμά τη... **μυξοπαρθένα*, μέχρι και το slang.gr (τώρα που γράφω).


Απόλυτα λογικό το βρίσκω, δεδομένου ότι λέξεις από _μυξο_- έχουμε σήμερα (ενώ, όπως σημειώνει και το ΕΛΝΕΓ, στην αρχαία υπήρχαν πολλές λέξεις από _μιξο_-), κι άλλωστε ποιανού το μυαλό από τους σημερινούς ομιλητές να πάει στο _μείγνυμι_ (ή, έστω, στη _μίξη_) όταν ακούει το _μιξοπαρθένα_... Κι αν του αναφέρεις το αγγλ. αντίστοιχο _half_-, θα γυρίσει και θα σου πει: «Και γιατί τότε όχι _μισο_-;» (Άλλο πάλι κι αυτό το _μισο_- με τα προβλήματά του, λόγω της ύπαρξης _μισο_- από το _μισός_ και _μισο_- από το _μισώ_... Αξίζει όμως να σημειώσετε ότι όλοι οι σχηματισμοί από το _μισώ_ είναι λέξεις αρχαίες ή το πολύ ελληνιστικές —όπως αρχαία λέξη είναι και ο _μιξοβάρβαρος_—, και οι σημερινοί ομιλητές όταν σχηματίζουν λέξη από _μισο_- εννοούν το _μισός_.) Πολύ δύσκολο λοιπόν να ακούς μια τύπισσα να μυξοκλαίγεται ότι είναι ντεμέκ παρθένα, και να πάει το μυαλό σου ότι πρέπει να την ορθογραφήσεις όπως τη Σφίγγα και την Έχιδνα. :)


----------

